# CCW Help in N.C.



## thinktwice (Aug 31, 2007)

This is my first post on this and I am glad to have found such a helpful forum. I live in North Carolina and have had my CCW permit for around 6 years now. I am 54 years old and have never had to pull/use my weapon for any reason thus far. No one even knows I carry, except my immediate family. I am trying to help my brother with a problem, and I really don't know where to start, and neither does he. Here is the problem : When he was a kid 17 years old (still considered a juvenile) he joined the service, and decided he would rather be with his girlfriend at the time than in the service. To make a long story short, they let him out with an "other than honorable" discharge. He never did anything criminal the short time he was in, which I think was about 10 months. Throughout all of his years that followed he has always been a law abiding citizen, never been in any kind of trouble, has 4 grown children, and is a Minister. Now for the real problem. Since he does a lot of visitation in the evening hours after dark I convinced him to get a handgun. Now he needs a CCW permit (you can see where this is leading I am sure) and in the County he lives in it clearly states "ccw permits will be denied if discharged from the armed forces under conditions other than "Honorable". He did not receive a "dis-honorable" just not an "Honorable" one. Like I said he was just a kid, and has been a model citizen. He hasn't taken the class, and tried for it yet, because he doesn't want to pay the fee and get turned down. Does anyone here know what he can do to fix this problem. He sure needs to carry due to some of the areas he is in after dark, and I still think he has the right to defend himself. Can someone HELP??


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

You didnot say what year if it was from before the peanut farmer was in the white house then he was granted an honorable by the peanut farmer.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

His best bet would be to consult an attorney. At the very least, have him place a call to the county sheriff's dept. and ask about it.


----------



## thinktwice (Aug 31, 2007)

I forgot the year he joined (had to have our parents sign) was 1970, and he got out in 1970. Thanks


----------



## campdaddy (Aug 31, 2007)

My brother did a similar thing in 1975? also over a girl, got out with a General under Honorable Conditions. He later petitioned to have it changed and received a full Honorable Discharge some years later. It can be done, I just don't remember how. I was Honorably Discharged in 1980 and didn't have to deal with it, but I do remember it was a bit of a PITA for him.


----------

